# MTB Courses



## Francesca (18 Feb 2012)

Hi does anybody know of any MTB training courses for all levels within the Lancashire area?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Feb 2012)

'fraid not. Come darn sarf to the Surrey Hills, loads of courses down here with people willing to teach you how to fall off and wreck your bike in exchange for money.

Spot of googling reveals....

GoVelo

CTC might now what accredited trainers they have up north, where it's grim


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Feb 2012)

Life Cycles, Chorley Old Road, Bolton used to advertise courses, the guys called Chris if that helps.


----------



## Francesca (18 Feb 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Life Cycles, Chorley Old Road, Bolton used to advertise courses, the guys called Chris if that helps.


 cheers smokeysmoo


----------



## Crackle (18 Feb 2012)

Not Lancashire but Llandegla or Oneplanet do some excellent looking ones for about £85. Probably not convenient to you which is why you said Lancashire.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Feb 2012)

It occurs that most trail centres that have bikes shops would probably be able to offer something.


----------



## Francesca (18 Feb 2012)

cheers guys


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2012)

Not quite in Lancashire, but Great Rock, Hebden Bridge look good.

Direct rail link from Preston to Hebden Bridge, so no problem bringing your bike over if you didn't want to drive.


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Feb 2012)

Francesca said:


> cheers smokeysmoo


No worries I'm not sure with being a roadie myself, but I suspect if he still does courses then they will be somewhere around the Rivington/West Lancashire Moors area which is not far from you, about 10-15 miles maybe? This sort of area,
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## Alun (18 Feb 2012)

I did a Cyclewise Beginners course in Whinlatter Nr Keswick which I can recommend, they also do other levels.
http://www.mountainbikeskills.co.uk/ offer skills courses at Rivington


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Feb 2012)

'ride on' at rawtenstall near lee quarry, as far as i know, craig still offers courses.


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (18 Feb 2012)

i wouldnt go with life cycles cos the guys a d!&£ imo but ide recommend the mountain bike skills guys ive bumped in to them a couple of times up rivington and they are really nice guys plus one of them used to teach me at collage so they are really patient hope that helps


----------



## Cubist (20 Feb 2012)

How about this Fran? Emmy is not far away in Derbyshire.
http://www.mountainbikeskillscourses.co.uk/location2.asp

Other options (including Hebden bridge the spiritual home of UK MTBing
http://www.mountainbikeskillscourses.co.uk/location.asp


----------



## Francesca (20 Feb 2012)

Cubist said:


> How about this Fran? Emmy is not far away in Derbyshire.
> http://www.mountainbikeskillscourses.co.uk/location2.asp
> 
> Other options (including Hebden bridge the spiritual home of UK MTBing
> http://www.mountainbikeskillscourses.co.uk/location.asp


 many thanks Cubist - will have a good look at these!! cheers to everbody.


----------



## C.Jason (22 Feb 2012)

i need to learn it too.


----------



## GilesM (27 Feb 2012)

I recently did a day course with Dirtschool, it was excellent, and the instructor was an absolutely brilliant bike rider, who was very good at getting things across, if you don't live near Glentress or Peebles, why not have a couple of days doing a really good course and riding some great trails.


----------

